# Sherman Oaks - La Tuna Canyon Route



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been trying to figure out the best way to and from the La Tuna Canyon/Big Tujunga Canyon area to Sherman Oaks. I'm thinking of doing a ride from SO over to Glendale, up and over Chevy Chase and then down La Tuna Canyon. 

The question is how to get back to SO from there. Is Glenoaks a good street to go down - maybe to Riverside? How about San Fernando Road? Or how about the major north/south streets like Woodman or Laurel Cyn down to Burbank or Chandler? 

And is Wentworth street up in the Shadow Hills are safe car-wise? 

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I've been trying to figure out the best way to and from the La Tuna Canyon/Big Tujunga Canyon area to Sherman Oaks. I'm thinking of doing a ride from SO over to Glendale, up and over Chevy Chase and then down La Tuna Canyon.
> 
> The question is how to get back to SO from there. Is Glenoaks a good street to go down - maybe to Riverside? How about San Fernando Road? Or how about the major north/south streets like Woodman or Laurel Cyn down to Burbank or Chandler?
> 
> ...



How about Glenoaks to Olive to Riverside to Moorpark? I've ridden those and they all seemed fine to me other than all the stoplights. 

Or if you want to bust your climbing legs more you could do Glenoaks to Olive to Pass to Barham to Cahuenga (be careful on Cahuenga) to Mulholland.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Glenoaks should be O.K. going south from La Tuna Cyn. 

Avoid San Fernando Rd. like the plague--traffic is always heavy, lots of trucks and buses, the lanes are narrow, there's constant traffic going in and out of the businesses along the road and there's a disproportionately high number of terrible drivers.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I did La Tuna today and I found Glenoaks Blvd then a right turn onto Sonora is the best way to go.
Sonora takes you directly onto Riverside Dr. going west.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm thinking of doing Glenoaks and maybe turning down Buena Vista or something to get to Chandler. Going down Glenoaks to Sonora would work fine. Gotta wait for the rain to pass...


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You should have turned _left_ at Sonora and grabbed a Super Big Boy Combo at Bob's....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> You should have turned _left_ at Sonora and grabbed a Super Big Boy Combo at Bob's....


I'll bet no one's been to Jimmy's Super Lunch at Sonora and Flower.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> You should have turned _left_ at Sonora and grabbed a Super Big Boy Combo at Bob's....



...then turn around and try to retrace your path back over La Tuna ...when it's 100 out.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I'll bet no one's been to Jimmy's Super Lunch at Sonora and Flower.



Sthuper!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Hmmmmmm--sounds like one of those places that proudly displays its "C" rating from the Health Department in the window. ...in other words, my favorite kind of restaurant.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> Hmmmmmm--sounds like one of those places that proudly displays its "C" rating from the Health Department in the window. ...in other words, my favorite kind of restaurant.


I think Jimmy's has an "A". It's really not that great. I've stopped there a couple of times on my way back on rides where I wanted to get a quick bite to eat. BLT's, tuna sandwiches and such.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I can't remember ever seeing it, and I often go through that intersection when I ride from Burbank down to Griffith Park and then on to downtown L.A. 

I really wish I could remember where that sleazy little lunch counter in Long Beach was, the place where I'd get these great fried-egg-and-bacon sandwiches that could get my arteries squealing before I even took the first bite...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> I can't remember ever seeing it, and I often go through that intersection when I ride from Burbank down to Griffith Park and then on to downtown L.A.
> 
> I really wish I could remember where that sleazy little lunch counter in Long Beach was, the place where I'd get these great fried-egg-and-bacon sandwiches that could get my arteries squealing before I even took the first bite...


It's on the SW corner. It's one of them outdoor lunch counter kinda places where you can ride your bike right up to the window and order. I then prop my bike up against their fence and eat in the outdoor patio. Like I said, it' s nothing special. I 've just ett there because it was bike friendly and on the way.


----------

